# 10 inch mid bass with Full size pro horns



## Carnines (Oct 11, 2015)

Have a mosconi As 200.2 2 channel for the mids and want suggestions of a pair of10s. that can play well 50-600 to mate with the horns.. budget around 400


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

beyma 10g4 is highly reguarded on here, bms make emazingly great drivers but they might break your budget..


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Lycancatt said:


> beyma 10g4 is highly reguarded on here, bms make emazingly great drivers but they might break your budget..


That's crazy you say that, in my other thread I have decided on the 10g40. 
What bms driver you talking about? 

To OP , I had the Beyma 8g40 and it was bad ass!!! 
I've been doing a LOT of research and talking to people and reading a ton this last week and everything points to the 10g40. I'm ordering my set now

Also you'll want to play your horns to at min 800 if full size or 1k if minis and please believe me that the Beyma driver sounds absolutely amazing at up to 1k heck even up to 2k !!! Something about the driver has such a controlled sound , it's very articulate and responsive.

We all used to play our horns down to 600ish back in the day , that was back when team ID was big and the IDQ 8 was the go to midbass and that had a much lower efficient. There were some that used pro drivers, i always though a pro driver would be better but I went with the flow , now I'm so glad I am using pro drivers , it's the way to go with horns, . 

The 10g40 has a resonant peak at 45hz. That will get you down to 50hz strong . I can't wait till mine get here


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

BMS has no 10s 

But the ferrite magnet BMS 8s are priced pretty nice.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

thehatedguy said:


> BMS has no 10s
> 
> But the ferrite magnet BMS 8s are priced pretty nice.


How do the 8s stand up to a Beyma? 

Also I came very close to getting the 
Fatial 10hfe500 . It had very impressive specs from what I could tell.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Just ordered my g40s ! 
Woot woot!!!!


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

B&C 10NW64

Hard to beat this driver. Good Le control. Good excursion, high sensitivity. I believe it's suspension limited so difficult to overdrive.

B&C 10NW64 10" Neodymium Woofer


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

interesting that bms doesn't have any 10s..i guess now I think about it the cabs I've used all had 12s and 18s, just never heard suh good sounding drivers in the pro world straight from cd to amp to speaker with no processing.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

cubdenno said:


> B&C 10NW64
> 
> Hard to beat this driver. Good Le control. Good excursion, high sensitivity. I believe it's suspension limited so difficult to overdrive.
> 
> B&C 10NW64 10" Neodymium Woofer


That is a good one as well, fs50 8mmx , that looks solid , I look at that one as well , from everyone I've talked to tho the 10g40 is the best sounding. In fact us speaker says its there best sounding 10" hands down. And it says it on the page for the 10g , I talked with them this morning. I brought up that same driver and it is very good as well.

http://www.usspeaker.com/beyma 10G40-1.htm

Ive been asking and calling a lot of people ,


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Another good one is the Eminence line. DIYSoundgroup uses their drivers in several of their designs. The KappaLite 3010HO models very well. On a 100 watts in a half cube tuned to 80 hertz it will destroy your ears as you are in the 115db range +/- 2db 100 hertz on up. Add a sub for 80 and below and your HLCD for the highs... Very low distortion incredibly accurate and dynamic set up.

No matter what you do I envy your plan!!


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

cubdenno said:


> Another good one is the Eminence line. DIYSoundgroup uses their drivers in several of their designs. The KappaLite 3010HO models very well. On a 100 watts in a half cube tuned to 80 hertz it will destroy your ears as you are in the 115db range +/- 2db 100 hertz on up. Add a sub for 80 and below and your HLCD for the highs... Very low distortion incredibly accurate and dynamic set up.
> 
> No matter what you do I envy your plan!!



Indeed ! I almost got that one as well . I think lyncatt reccomendation that one also. Most of my fun is just deciding which one to get , I wish I could try them all!  

Yeah I'm pretty excited to get the dyn n morels out , there nice n all and they do sound good , but not at this level. Paper cone sounds remarkably good. And the detail just dosent come close . I'm amazed that dynaudio is considered so good when it's good , but mediocre good

I bought dyns n morels cause at the time I didn't have these guys to talk to, seriously I treasure my friends on diyma ! I've learned so much and have a awesome system now


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

That was me with the Eminence recommendation 

The Ciare 10s that Mickey uses are supposed to be really good too. US Speaker says it's one of their best for voice.

Just look at that Audax and then go look at the Morel...the Audax looks like a joke compared to the Morel, something straight out of the 70s or 80s. But that midrange...big, open, and just so right sounding with the horns. Dyns and Morels are nice, but a different flavor of ice cream.

I think BMS doesn't make any 10s because they have the large format coax compression drivers that can play down to 300 or so...so they don't currently have a market for 10" mid/low drivers. But it would be awesome if they did. And Tannoy has been using BMS drivers in their pro cabinets for a couple of years.

As far as how the BMS 8 stacks up...Mikey has owned them...the JBLs and the Audax. He and some folks posted a short comparison between the 3 (and maybe a couple other 8s) in his truck's build thread. He said they were nice...I missed out buying them by a day or two when he sold them  

I thought about the BMS 5s for fronts and center with a MS8 setup. Not super efficient like the other drivers though...but should technically be an awesome speaker.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

And as long as my wholesale account at PE is active, I can order from them and see about a discount for you guys. Sometimes the free shipping over $100 makes buying from the retail side more attractive though.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

oh if only I could fit a bms 4592 into a car somehow on a properly sized horn..just wow..hearda pair as part of a studio monitor rig in a large control room mated to 4 12s per side, no idea of the crossover points but only one of the 12s was playing the full midrange signal while the other 3 played up to about 120 hz only. 

the eminence drivers are a cost effective and pretty relyable driver, they are what we use in almost all our pro audio simple budget builds and only there compression drivers have left me wanting..


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Lycancatt said:


> oh if only I could fit a bms 4592 into a car somehow on a properly sized horn..just wow..hearda pair as part of a studio monitor rig in a large control room mated to 4 12s per side, no idea of the crossover points but only one of the 12s was playing the full midrange signal while the other 3 played up to about 120 hz only.
> 
> the eminence drivers are a cost effective and pretty relyable driver, they are what we use in almost all our pro audio simple budget builds and only there compression drivers have left me wanting..


Once I get the car built to my complete satisfaction that will be one of the first drivers I get just to play with, 



thehatedguy said:


> And as long as my wholesale account at PE is active, I can order from them and see about a discount for you guys. Sometimes the free shipping over $100 makes buying from the retail side more attractive though.


Wholesale?  like cost plus 5 wholesale? That could be very promising , thank you!


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

Which Eminence and Audax drivers are you referring to?



thehatedguy said:


> That was me with the Eminence recommendation
> 
> The Ciare 10s that Mickey uses are supposed to be really good too. US Speaker says it's one of their best for voice.
> 
> ...


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Audax PR170M0
Eminence Deltalite II 2510


There is a new Eminence 3010LF-4 that might work, but has a really low Qts. and is about 91.5dB.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

thehatedguy said:


> Audax PR170M0
> Eminence Deltalite II 2510
> 
> 
> There is a new Eminence 3010LF-4 that might work, but has a really low Qts. and is about 91.5dB.


Just got my pr170mo installed! 

Good god they sound so nice! Even with a dyn 8 as a MIdbass for now it's sick. 
They were HUGE trying get in my dash pod had to modify a lot , they are very flat, the needed almost no eq and sound so good and clear and crisp. I used a 12db at 500. I tryed all other combinations xo and slopes and 50012db they just really noticeably became spot on. 

I crossed the horn at 4K 6db and low passed the audax at 2k 6db .... Very nice together , literally made the horn disappear from its mounting spot and just blends so nice, I lucked out because horn is so close . 

Thank you for the reccomendation I truly dign them. I think I have a handful more grey hairs after installing them . They look so nerdy! But I love them so much!

When I see those speakers I think of a old "doc brown" lookin Dood that has speakers mounted in the time machine, it's great!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I have found very few to sound like it....but then again I haven't played around with speakers much in the last couple of years since having children. But that speaker is like my kneejerk reaction to recommend to people looking for a great dedicated midrange to use with horns...then again part of me wants to keep it my secret sauce recipe.

You should have heard them paired up to my minihorns with the DE25 motors on them...damn it, I was on to something with that combo. Just needed the right midbasses and some IDW18s back then.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

thehatedguy said:


> I have found very few to sound like it....but then again I haven't played around with speakers much in the last couple of years since having children. But that speaker is like my kneejerk reaction to recommend to people looking for a great dedicated midrange to use with horns...then again part of me wants to keep it my secret sauce recipe.
> 
> You should have heard them paired up to my minihorns with the DE25 motors on them...damn it, I was on to something with that combo. Just needed the right midbasses and some IDW18s back then.


Oh I love the de25! I never had a set of minis for large format CDs . I still have my 25s and 45s, something about that Mylar at close proximity was so precise . Mine are all ID originals as well 


There part of my time capsule I will never part with. They been installed in so many diffrent cars, the lenses are so chopped ......it's a beautiful thing.


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm going to pick up a set of B&C 10NW64's to go with my horns. I think these will fit best in my kicks based on their dimensions and they are solid performers. I am running B&C 15NW100 subs (and LOVE them) so I might as well go for a matched set. Thanks for all the suggestions, good thread!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Those are some fine 10s too!


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

lsm said:


> I am running B&C 15NW100 subs (and LOVE them) so I might as well go for a matched set. Thanks for all the suggestions, good thread!


nice! I only know of one other guy with these.... Which version?


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

danno14 said:


> nice! I only know of one other guy with these.... Which version?


Not sure what you mean by version, unless you're talking ohm rating. Mine are 8 ohms SVC.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Carnines said:


> Have a mosconi As 200.2 2 channel for the mids and want suggestions of a pair of10s. that can play well 50-600 to mate with the horns.. budget around 400


A lot of great recommendations in this thread, but be careful with a 50hz highpass, especially at loud volumes. All these would perform much better crossed @63hz with at least a 24db slope.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

fish said:


> A lot of great recommendations in this thread, but be careful with a 50hz highpass, especially at loud volumes. All these would perform much better crossed @63hz with at least a 24db slope.


Correct , fs on the B&c is too high for 50 , even a speaker with then most narrowest Q would st even a speaker with then most narrowest Q would still not make a 50hz tuning if fs is above vb . Hence why I chose the Beyma , narrow Q , fs of 45 , his B&C 15 inch Will surely make it up to 80 tho no sweat . So I think that it's still a good choice for him especially with the kick panel mounting


----------



## fenis (Apr 12, 2008)

They are more expensive but I went with the Beyma 10MW/Nd instead of the 10G40 as the magnet on the 10G40 was too big to clear my windows. 

Been very happy with the 10MW/Nd's they have such low distortion and are a match made in heaven for my Beyma CD10Nd on full size horns!


----------



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

fenis said:


> They are more expensive but I went with the Beyma 10MW/Nd instead of the 10G40 as the magnet on the 10G40 was too big to clear my windows.
> 
> Been very happy with the 10MW/Nd's they have such low distortion and are a match made in heaven for my Beyma CD10Nd on full size horns!


Hadn't seen these before, but looking at them, that's not suprising. 3.5inches of depth is great, the fact it comes in 4 ohms is great, fairly light weight, good xmax and decent sensitivity.

This midbass also looked interesting
http://www.usspeaker.com/beyma 10MC500-1.htm

2.5inch coil, which is strange for a speaker at this level. HOWEVER, it appears to be a little longer than some of the other Beyma drivers and it has a new type of cooling system according to the specs. AES rated higher than about any other beyma 10, so seems like a cool driver. The IB response graph shows it going REALLY low quite easily, graph looks better than most of the drivers they show ported lol. FS is 60, I'd be suprised if they couldnt' be crossed at least there, if not lower.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

fenis said:


> They are more expensive but I went with the Beyma 10MW/Nd instead of the 10G40 as the magnet on the 10G40 was too big to clear my windows.
> 
> Been very happy with the 10MW/Nd's they have such low distortion and are a match made in heaven for my Beyma CD10Nd on full size horns!


How do you like the cd10nd? I got a set and sold them a week later . They are breakup mode monsters imo, at 8k there 22db up and below 2k there's breakup , yet they play down to 700. Do you experience this as well ?


----------



## fenis (Apr 12, 2008)

oabeieo said:


> How do you like the cd10nd? I got a set and sold them a week later . They are breakup mode monsters imo, at 8k there 22db up and below 2k there's breakup , yet they play down to 700. Do you experience this as well ?


What horn did you have them mounted to? Mine sound very smooth after I eq them to get a nice 1db/oct downslope. I only have to eq them down about 3db at 8k but I think that's more from glass reflections in my car.

When I'm home later I'll post you a raw pink noise RTA of them.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

fenis said:


> What horn did you have them mounted to? Mine sound very smooth after I eq them to get a nice 1db/oct downslope. I only have to eq them down about 3db at 8k but I think that's more from glass reflections in my car.
> 
> When I'm home later I'll post you a raw pink noise RTA of them.


There in one of my installers car now on full side horns. They sound very good. 
But the b&c sounds like 100X better. ( that's the only other driver I've tryed that can play as low as the Beyma) 

I might just have to play with them a little harder. They are 114db 1w1m and that's about 4db more sensitive than any other CD I've ever used which makes them a bit hard to tune because every tiny tiny change on the eq makes them sound so different. And there's a definitely a breakup mode around 1k. 

I am also going to try wrapping a towel around the mouth of horn to tame some HOM and honking coming off the mouth as see if that makes it better. 

Wrapping a bath towel around the mouth of my minis when I had them on the dash was the only way to make them listenable on axis below 1.6k. So maybe there's just some HOM at play and I need to address that. 

I really hope I get get a good tune from them. He was borrowing my old 24xs and EQTs , he just bought a 360.3 so hopefully we will be able to get them to sound better. 

But yeah , there diffrent than any other driver I've ever used, they play awesome above 3k but below that they are very diffrent.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

oabeieo said:


> There in one of my installers car now on full side horns. They sound very good.
> But the b&c sounds like 100X better. ( that's the only other driver I've tryed that can play as low as the Beyma)
> 
> I might just have to play with them a little harder. They are 114db 1w1m and that's about 4db more sensitive than any other CD I've ever used which makes them a bit hard to tune because every tiny tiny change on the eq makes them sound so different. And there's a definitely a breakup mode around 1k.
> ...


Well I discovered what I thought was breakup around 1k was under eq ing . 
Sorta wierd , I adjusted them today and hooked up the 360 and even tho on rta showed smooth to midbass it was just too loud.


----------

